

Ask HN: How can I learn more about algorithms? - kloncks

I'm a 20 year old that's been programming for 9 years now, primarily in PHP and Python.<p>Have I already been exposed to algorithms? Should I have? How can I learn more about them?
======
cperciva
Buy and read: [http://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Algorithms-Third-
Thomas-C...](http://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Algorithms-Third-Thomas-
Cormen/dp/0262033844)

Once you've gotten through that, consider borrowing TaoCP from your local
library.

~~~
Geee
Is that actually the best book on basic algorithms or just a book that is
virally recommended?

~~~
cperciva
It's the best general-purpose algorithms textbook I've seen. There are lots of
other books which go more in-depth into specific areas, but you need to cover
the basics first.

------
known
You can learn about [http://en.csharp-
online.net/CSharp_Design_Patterns_Made_Simp...](http://en.csharp-
online.net/CSharp_Design_Patterns_Made_Simple)

